# P-STIM-AMA Coding Guidance



## dwaldman (Feb 19, 2014)

AMA has now published in CPT Assistant coding guidance for the placement of the P-STIM device.

AMA CPT Assistant February 2014 page 11
Frequently Asked Questions:Surgery: Nervous System

Question: May CPT code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, be used to report implantation of the P-STIM device for pain management? 

Answer: Yes. CPT code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, would be used to report P-STIM procedures and services. Reporting for unlisted procedures and services must be documented to include information such as the nature, extent, and need for the procedure, as well as the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the procedure or service. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LeslieJ (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for this! 

Leslie Johnson, CPC


----------

